# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > T-SQL > تحلیل و طراحی بانک اطلاعات >  چطور فیلدها اتوماتیک مرتب بشن بعد از حذف

## sasan9

با سلام 
من یه برنامه با C#‎ و  پایگاه اس کیو ال سرور نوشتم و تو بانکم یه ستون به اسم id دارم که هم p_key تعریف کردم هم اینکه اتوماتیک از یک به بالا مقدار میگیره ولی وقتی که یک فیلدشو حذف میکنم شماره هاش اتوماتیک درست نمیشه مثلا اگه  1 2 3 4 باشه و سطر دو رو حذف کنیم 1 3 4 میشه ولی میخوام 1 2 3 بشن اگه راهنمایی کنید ممنون میشم .

----------


## sasan9

کسی نیست راهنمایی کنه؟ :گریه:

----------


## محمد سلیم آبادی

به این تاپیک رجوع کنید: اینجا

----------

